# Lizards > General Geckos >  Viper Geckos and Giant Walking Gecko!

## cinderbird

My additions from the MARS show.  :Very Happy:  Everyone is captive bred. I'm so excited to grow these guys up. 

A pair of viper geckos (only one shown here) 

and a giant walking gecko/ G. Marginata  . Its name is Waffle 


SO HAPPY.

----------


## CopperNightShade

They are both so cute!  I have never seen a viper gecko before - he/she is quite stunning.

Congrats on your pick-ups  :Good Job:

----------


## wolfy-hound

Those are so cute(and you named it waffle.. kudos).  I've been telling myself that I do not need more species in the house, but some of the geckos are SOOO cute I'm having a difficult time paying attention to myself.

How are they as far as handling? Are they a watching gecko or a holding gecko?

----------


## cinderbird

> Those are so cute(and you named it waffle.. kudos).  I've been telling myself that I do not need more species in the house, but some of the geckos are SOOO cute I'm having a difficult time paying attention to myself.
> 
> How are they as far as handling? Are they a watching gecko or a holding gecko?


The vipers aren't bad. They are TINY. I'll get some pictures with a reference in a few days after they settle but to give you an idea, the one in the picture (female) is 5 months old and probably won't register 1 gram on my gram scale. She's about 2 thumbnails long (1.5 inches with her tail). The babies hatch out half the size she is.  They seem kind of like leopard geckos -- don't squeeze, just give them somewhere to walk and they'll kind of just hang out.

The walking gecko is another story entirely. The babies are CRAZY flighty, but they do calm down with handling. Their skin is also very fragile (its seriously the softest reptile I've ever touched).  As they grow they seem to calm down as well. The guy i got (her) from had a LTC WC male there (he was the daddy of the babies) and he was totally handlable. Their claws are gigantic at that size so you have to watch out, no squeezing. I've even read that if you have long nails you should handle them with a glove because YOUR nails will damage THEIR skin. I don't have long nails. 

They are fun little animals so far, there were a ton of different gecko species at this show. I was really impressed and will be returning tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## Ga_herps

I love that marginata, and that is a nice lookin viper. I love the diversity I see in my group of vipers. When you start breeding them little guys keep in touch I am always looking to trade out for fresh blood to add to the group.

----------

